# Fortis Marinemaster vs B-42 Pilot Professional Day/Date



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2009)

Few days ago I start considering buying a new Fortis watch and suddenly I found out that I entered into a loop without an exit. I call this loop a twilight matrix. 
Seriously guys, I have a big dilemma that I don't know how to solve I need your opinion. I managed to narrow selection to the Marinemaster (white dial) and B-42 Pilot Professional, both are unique and different in their own way but they are also very similar. Big plus for the Marinemaster is caseback made out of the steel. Can't really say that I like see through caseback with displayed undecorated movement on B-42 Pilot model. I like them both and now I can't decide which one to choose. :-(

pictures shamelessly stolen from their respective owners
















btw
What I really don't like is the price of the steel bracelet (almost 300 euros) if I ever choose to buy it.


----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

Both are very good watchs!!! I sure you can't go wrong with either.
But, if you only use leather strap, I will recommend Pilot watch. 
I think pilot watch is good combo with leather while diver watch is good combo with steel bracelet.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2009)

I usually wear my watches on the nato straps which are, in my opinion, ideal for the pilot/dive watches. Still can't decide but I'm pulling the trigger tomorrow. Maybe the best solution is to buy both models.


----------



## Milos (Jul 5, 2009)

I always fancied the MarineMaster (almost became my 21st birthday present from my parents), but when the white (lume) dial came out, with that blue seconds hand I was in l-o-v-e 

Especially on the white rubber strap it looks magically...I had an opportunity to try one on just recently and I must say that the sympathy was only strengthened...yeah, some will say that it's girly (or even something more rude) some will say that's so 'en vogue' nowadays with the white being pretty much 'in', but I don't care, I love that watch and every once in a while I say to myself, one-day-someday 

So, you know my pick, and I evened the odds a bit ;-)

p.s. inspired by that try-on, I ordered a white rubber strap from Hirsch for my Seiko SBBN007, to get into the mood


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

If you can get your hands on one, the B-42 GMT is the one to have. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

My vote goes for the White Dial Marine Master, the contrast of the blue seconds habe is perfect on that cream dial. Its Beautiful.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I decided to go with white Marinemaster and I just placed the order.  I just couldn't resist to white dial and blue seconds hand and for a new year I will probably treat myself with one Sinn 103 St.


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

Another Sinn/Fortis lover |>

Sinn 103 St is one great pilot watch with acrylic - can't get enough of it ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, it's here and it's a beauty. 









































Wristshot...









and nightshot. b-)


----------



## kannome (Jul 5, 2012)

How do you like the lume dial? Is visibility good? Does the "negative" effect work well? I'm also seriously considering one of these but am on the fence about black vs. white dial. Appreciate your view, thanks.


----------



## opticalserenity (Nov 22, 2011)

Very cool, I like the white dial a lot. Congrats on the new timepiece.


----------

